

MacroPy's Hygienic Macros in Python - lihaoyi
https://github.com/lihaoyi/macropy#hygiene

======
int3
Technically these are still unhygienic macros, because it relies on the
programmer's carefulness to avoid accidental capture. Hygienic macros prevent
capture by default.

Still, nice work :) It'll be great to eventually have both types of macros
available.

~~~
lihaoyi
Yeah; they are waaaay more hygienic than what we started with though. For
example, it is incredibly easy to "get it wrong" trying to utilize these tools
to make things hygienic, but in general that should cause the macros to fail
pretty quickly (`NameError`) rather than continue working unhygienically, so
you're not likely to accidentally capture anything. Not perfect, but not bad
(for now)

It would be great if someone who actually knows what he's doing (e.g. a Scheme
`syntax-XXX` expert) could chip in with help/advice on how to proceed.

------
andrewcooke
is "beyond 9000" some obscure(?) meme?

also, the example is confusing (well confused me), because it has two
different things that have a value of 1. it would be clearer with

    
    
        func = f[_ + 100]
    

(for example) and changing everything else to match (imho).

cute project, though.

~~~
lihaoyi
Beyond 9000 is a (not very) obscure meme

Noted, we may change it, thanks

